
U.S.D.A. Pesticide Data Program (2015; published 2016) [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://www.ams.usda.gov/sites/default/files/media/2015PDPAnnualSummary.pdf
======
bookofjoe
Summary: [http://vizual-
statistix.tumblr.com/post/155678405761/every-y...](http://vizual-
statistix.tumblr.com/post/155678405761/every-year-the-usdas-pesticide-data-
program)

